# fishing licences



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

For any anglers amongst us...... the fishing licence thing has changed & despite what I've read on social media you can still obtain licences from the Multibanco machines but where it asks for your citizens number you need to enter your passport number instead.

Prices have increased dramatically & a national, freshwater licence that used to cost €5.50 now costs €20


----------

